# Cupiennius salei



## El Johano (Jul 7, 2004)

Got this female from aftershock


----------



## aftershock (Jul 8, 2004)

Goodlooking girl!!

Johan: Så du håller henne med bara händerna, de brukar vara ganska bitska, även om de hellre springer än biter. Snygga bilder!


----------



## aftershock (Jul 8, 2004)

A picture of the female I have left.


----------



## El Johano (Jul 8, 2004)

aftershock said:
			
		

> Johan: Så du håller henne med bara händerna, de brukar vara ganska bitska, även om de hellre springer än biter. Snygga bilder!


Nä, det var bara vid fototillfället, hon var hur lungn och fin som helst. Däremot skulle jag aldrig hålla min P. irminia som du gör, hon är riktigt sur av sig  ;P


----------



## aftershock (Jul 8, 2004)

jag har förresten två subadulta irminia, varav en är trolig hane. ska prova para den ena av dem, ska jag skicka honom till dig sen?


----------



## El Johano (Jul 8, 2004)

Ja det skulle va skoj 
Kommer väl bli översvämmad av irminor bara


----------



## Steven (Jul 8, 2004)

IMPRESSIVE  :} 

nice pictures !!!




PS/ never heard anything from the Frenchguy


----------



## aftershock (Jul 8, 2004)

Steven: 

Well that's bad, I think Vinmann have C salei for sale now. Not for the price that the french guy had though.


----------



## Steven (Jul 8, 2004)

aftershock said:
			
		

> Steven:
> 
> Well that's bad, I think Vinmann have C salei for sale now. Not for the price that the french guy had though.


Yow Martin,...

yeah i allready saw them on the stocklist of Thomas,... but i've allready ordered some Ancylometes specie for this month,... maybe i'll go on the search for them after the summer (maybe when some Swedish guys have cocons    )


----------



## aftershock (Jul 8, 2004)

I guess you'll find a few in Hamm if you go there? 

It's really sad, all my three C salei turned out to be female, all from three different bloodlines...So no breeding attempts was made.


----------



## Steven (Jul 8, 2004)

Hamm was on the 11the of september wasn't it ?

yeah i definatly are going to be there !!!  
you 2 ?


----------



## aftershock (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes I guess so!  what about that beer this time?  I was suprised when you caught me in there last time..lol


----------



## Steven (Jul 8, 2004)

aftershock said:
			
		

> Yes I guess so!  what about that beer this time?  I was suprised when you caught me in there last time..lol


hehehe yeah a beer or 2 this time,.. deal   

i'll try to have some more sleep before i go to Hamm this time,...


----------



## El Johano (Jul 8, 2004)

gongyles said:
			
		

> PS/ never heard anything from the Frenchguy


Damn, that bastard


----------



## jsloan (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice pictures.  I especially like the one of the spider on your hand, giving a perspective of its true size.

There's an excellent book available on Cupiennius salei: "A Spider's World - Senses and Behavior" by Friedrich G. Barth (394 pages).   You can find a review of the book on Amazon.com.

John Sloan


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2004)

El Johano said:
			
		

> Damn, that bastard


mmmm,... i'm gonna take back my words about the french guy,...
received today his package,... without a letter orso,... not even an e-mail,... but ALL slings are in great shape,.. which is the most important.

proud owner of 20 little Cupiennius salei today    


how about you Johan ?  :?


----------



## El Johano (Jul 16, 2004)

gongyles said:
			
		

> mmmm,... i'm gonna take back my words about the french guy,...
> received today his package,... without a letter orso,... not even an e-mail,... but ALL slings are in great shape,.. which is the most important.
> 
> proud owner of 20 little Cupiennius salei today
> ...


Wow, that's a surprise! Better late than never   
No package here yet, but it may take a few more days for it to arrive here. I keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Steven (Jul 16, 2004)

El Johano said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a surprise! Better late than never
> No package here yet, but it may take a few more days for it to arrive here. I keep my fingers crossed


keep me informed! will ya ?


----------



## El Johano (Jul 16, 2004)

gongyles said:
			
		

> keep me informed! will ya ?


But of course


----------

